# Prolactin...



## hoping :) (Feb 3, 2010)

Hi Ladies, 

After info eve in June, I was asked to go for d4 bloods if I hadnt previously had them done, then repeated, then begining of Aug I had an appt, and thought everything was ok cz I rang at least 5 times for my results and left my number each time and no-one got back to me. Then at the appt I was told my levels where high, I left in a huff that no-one had called me back! 

I later googled to see if there was anything I could do (diet/vits   ) not having a clue what prolactin was. 

I then caused abit of a stink and got another appt for them to explain properly what is it, and what tests the specilist they ref me to would do. My referal appt is not til 28th Oct...........    

Just wondering if anyone out there is in a similar situation? or has been? 

  x


----------



## scottie21 (Aug 11, 2008)

Hi Hoping

Every time I get my prolactin checked it is high but the fertility consultants don't seem to be too bothered with it.  They tell me stress can increase it as can exercise.  I was the same as you and didn't even know what this was!  When I had it tested years ago when I went to the doctor for the first time to see why I wasn't getting pregnant she tested this as well as progesterone levels and called me with the results to ask if I was actually pregnant because the prolactin was off the scale! 

Find out what range they have as their normal range as this varies from hospital to hospital to see how far from upper limit you are.  There is a possibility you could have a prolactinoma (not sure if this is correct spelling) and they can treat you for this.  It seems if this is the case the success of getting pregnant is v good when treated.  With me they haven't treated me with anything and various consultants have all sort of dismissed the result.

It seems odd it is something that is tested but unless it is very very high most consultants don't treat it with anything.  I can only give you my own experience here but maybe other people have got treatment and can give you other advice.  So check out the limits and ask the clinic for a copy of the results so you can see this for yourself.


----------



## hoping :) (Feb 3, 2010)

Thanks hun, im guessing with stopping tx going ahead they want to do something about it, altho im not even sure if it would effect an icsi cycle  i jst dnt knw... isnt it strange they havent treated urs? like u say guess evrywhere varies. 

im thinking they better treat me after il have been waiting 12wks ha. 

thanks again, its great to hear personal experiances. well not great but comforting! x x


----------



## mumoneday (Jul 13, 2007)

Hi 
I just wanted to add that I have had countless blood tests with our 5 IVF's and was really worried because I had high Prolactin for the first time prior to starting our recent (and succesful) ICSI treatment. Like you I was really worried about what it meant. Our doctor explained that the prolactin levels are constrantly changing and the very fact that I had had a stressful time getting to the appointment and could not get parked, stuck in traffic etc was enough to send my prolactin levels sky high! In his words "if you come in here and don't  like the look of my tie you're prolactin levels can go up!!!" 

What i'm trying to say is please try not to be too worried( easier said then done) apparently they do change a lot and an raised level can be caused by all manner of little things. 
Good luck with your conlutation. 
Love Pip


----------



## scottie21 (Aug 11, 2008)

No worries hoping    I've had my prolactin tested 6 times believe it or not and then my doctor just gave up and said she would refer me to the infertility clinic anyway and they didn't seem bothered so it all seems a bit odd but you are absolutely right to get them to see you and you can ask them how much higher it is and if this requires medication or not.  Unless it is mega high it seems they put it down to stress elevating it - and this is bloomin stressful isn't it!  In a way it might be better for them to treat you as I also googled like mad when this came back as an issue and it does seem when treated the success rate of pg is very very good.  Let us know how you get on with your appointment anyway and fingers crossed for your treatment xxx


----------



## hoping :) (Feb 3, 2010)

Thank u both! 

i will let u knw how it goes. i think by me now knwing my levels must have shot up again, at least i didnt knw when i had the test they would have been even worse! 

This is whole process is enough to stress any1 out! 


i had panic attacks at 1st worrying over it all! 
But as silly as this will sound, im kind of glad there is a 2nd reason we havent been concieving, my db only has 1 kidney and is missing a tube frm a testicle so we are obviously being treated for mf too, but he does have some swimmers and only border line normal and slightly low motility-but at least we may have a chance naturally if i get treated! 

thanks again, really appreciate the advice and info x x x x


----------

